# How to avoid Seaweed in intake - Jack Plate?



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I don’t think it will help. I have one. When the lagoon had grass and it matted up and would float on surface I would have to stop as well. But that was huge amount which is no longer present. Only happened a few times. Just try to avoid it.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I too have a jack plate on my boat and it still gets stuck when grass is thick. Floating sea grass is just a big pain for fishing and running.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have had many a frustrating summer day when the floating grass is thick. I had a classic with a 4 inch setback jackplate and there were days I couldn't run 20 yards without getting grassed up and starting to overheat. It was really frustrating. Dudes with flats boats and deeper draft stuff didn't even worry about grass but I had a really hard time making long runs in the summer time.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

We had that problem with a 16' Sea Ark with a tunnel. We put a jack plate on it so the motor could be lowered when running in deeper water when there was a lot of grass. Still have the problem if running shallow with the jack plate up, but in deep water, it cured the problem running with the plate down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My low water pickup cured this because the grass just slides right past the intakes and my lower unit is super high so none gets stuck on the front of the nosecone.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

hey! where is the new and improved low water pickup design?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> hey! where is the new and improved low water pickup design?


Still on my boat kicking ass. Working with a prop guy that has access to tools and resources to pump some out in bulk once we get them out of prototype stage. Mine has been flawless even in back lakes jacked all the way up in 90+ degree water. No hot horn.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

come on come on.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smack let’s step it up. We might finalize trade talks with China before then.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I usually shift in reverse gun it back to forward n gun it. Usually clears grass on lower unit...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

one good thing about newer motors, overheat alarm and overheat shutdown.


----------

